
PIM Systems - Danpf
Hi to everyone!
I have been trading for some years through an online store and realized that it&#x27;s time to find a suitable PIM system (product informatiom management system).
Honestly, I have already read a lot about them and found that there are such a free options as open-source systems. For example here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;treolabs.com&#x2F;journal&#x2F;treopim-pimcore-akeneo-open-source-pim-systems-in-comparison
But are they really easy to use as it is described?
I would be very grateful if someone had the experience with self-adapting of PIM system to their store and can share information about it.<p>Moreover, I am interested whether there is always a need for additional paid modules? When choosing the system from the point of view of pricing policy, I would prefer TreoPIM (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;treopim.com&#x2F;). Pimcore is also very good, but expensive for my company.
Please share what kind of systems do you use?
======
ke_an
I have used Akeneo PIM and it is excellent and really easy once you grasp main
concepts - Product Model, Product, Family. For the integration with the store
you might need a paid module or just to program it yourself.

